# My doeling :)



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I am currently reserving a week old Nigerian doeling. I plan to name her paisley  she has some white spots with grey on top that give this silvery effect  can't wait to get her!!!!!!!






her momma is the one on the left 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aww I love her coloring...pretty doe


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's pretty! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you  and friendly fainters I love your profile pic!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thank you  and friendly fainters I love your profile pic!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks! I like yours too  so cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks  could you post your profile pic on here so I can see it better?? Sorry if I sound weird!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

She is very pretty!


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Love her colors!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Me too!! the owner said if she would have had blue eyes he wouldn't have sold her to me!! but she will definitely add some colors to my herd 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thanks  could you post your profile pic on here so I can see it better?? Sorry if I sound weird!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Sure! No problem...and you don't sound weird haha

Btw it's a picture of one of my bucklings from last year.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Is he a fainter??!?:O he is gorgeous!!!!!! that momma did a good job!!!:: thumbs up::


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is he a fainter??!?:O he is gorgeous!!!!!! that momma did a good job!!!:: thumbs up::
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Thank you! He is a fainter.  He is really friendly too, whenever I go in the stall he'll want to sit on my lap even though he is getting just a bit too old for that haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha  so do you breed him now??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha  so do you breed him now??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Nope not yet but we plan to this next winter hopefully  But we do have quite a few does bred to his father for this year...I'm excited to see what he throws again.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

What does the father look like??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> What does the father look like??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Here is a pic of him, the coloring isn't that good on the photo but he is a nice red color like his son


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is handsome!!!!!i didn't know fainter a could be so magnificent!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She has a very nice coloring!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> He is handsome!!!!!i didn't know fainter a could be so magnificent!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Aw thanks! We bought him from a lady who owns a farm in Lancaster, her goats are so pretty  Nowadays they have tricolor, moonspots, and blue eyes and they are gorgeous....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow I might get some fainters where do you live?? Cause there is a Lancaster NC I think 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wow I might get some fainters where do you live?? Cause there is a Lancaster NC I think
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


That would be cool  Oh sorry I should have said where! We live in Pennsylvania and there is a Lancaster here as well.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh to bad I wish it was Lancaster NC 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh to bad I wish it was Lancaster NC
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah but you never know there could be a herd around you somewhere  btw just out of curiosity what type of goats do you have? Just one breed or more?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I raise pygmies and Nigerians but later on I wanna get a herd of Nubians  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I raise pygmies and Nigerians but later on I wanna get a herd of Nubians
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Oh cool! I've been thinking about getting a dairy breed for milking next year and there are a couple great herds around here with Nigerians and Alpines. Nubians sound fun  they're so cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

FriendlyFainterFarm said:


> Oh cool! I've been thinking about getting a dairy breed for milking next year and there are a couple great herds around here with Nigerians and Alpines. Nubians sound fun  they're so cute!


Nubians are super fun,

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I really want the Nubians 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah I really want the Nubians
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You should , the milk is soooooo good. And they're really fun to be around 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok I will beg my dad for some 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok I will beg my dad for some
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Tell him you could get a bottle baby's really cheap and that it would be really cheap. That's actually how I got my first Nubian . Just a bottle baby for $20

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok there is a lady I know who has Nubians so I might just buy from her 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok there is a lady I know who has Nubians so I might just buy from her
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cool, be sure to post pics


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok but i probably won't buy from her next spring but not right now 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful, I have two ND bucklings...soon to be gritting doelings from our breeder so we can start our own herd. Can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool  post some pics once you get your doelings 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

